
Ask HN: How to get more attractiveness in our technical blog posts? - lnalx
Hi,
I&#x27;m writing a new article on my technical blog and I try to figure out what can keep reading my readers.<p>I use some images (and gifs) to distract a little bit and avoid the big text block, isn&#x27;t a good method ?<p>What do you think ?
======
neilmack
Graphics, lists, headings, short paragraphs, code tags -- e.g. <code></code>
\-- anything that breaks up text and makes your post scannable. Everyone's so
time-stressed, the easier you can make your post to quickly scan, the more
value you'll provide. Depending on your content, of course. :)

